# Summer 2020



## dpc (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2020)

Looking across reservoir a couple of days ago with rain threatening


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2020)

Waiting for sushi


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## kodakrome (Jul 2, 2020)

June 30th a few minutes before sunrise...


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2020)

Very nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice one, dpc. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2020)

Country road


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2020)

Country roads, take me home, to the place I belong... 

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2020)

LOL Well done, Photorex


----------

